# Self Referral law



## kathleenl (Feb 24, 2011)

Good Afternoon,
I am wondering about the Medicare Self-Referral laws.  I work in an OBGYN practice and we have our own sonogram & bone density machines and so our patients come into our office to have them done.  Does that violate this law?  Part of me think that this law refers more to kick-backs etc.. which would not be our case.
One of our physicians was advised that what he is doing is illegal.  It just doesn't sound right to me ..

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks!
-Kathleen


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 24, 2011)

It is not illeagal, you just need to document that the patient was given the option of having the test performed in other places such as a radiology center or hospital outpatient department, and they chose to have it performed in your office.  We always have our patient's sign an acknowledgement where we list all other locations in the area and let them know it is at their discretion.


----------



## kathleenl (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Debra!  Do you know if this can be signed annually or must it be done for each sonogram visit?

Thanks again 
-Kathelln


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 25, 2011)

each visit.


----------



## sdeaton (Feb 28, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> each visit.



Hi Debra,

Can you please provide link to the citation that indicates we need to notify patient of other options and also that signed acknowledgement is required each visit.  I have no doubt it's true but my boss will demand proof.

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 28, 2011)

It is part of the Stark Law.  The new amendment that was added a couple of years ago.


----------

